# Shower wall tile options



## Ampridehomes (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi guys...its been many years since I tiled a shower, i normally stick to backsplashes and such, but I got roped into one. Pan is cast iron and all done. I just need to do the walls. I know times have changed from just slapping up durarock and setting.

Ive yet to take the kerdi plunge. But what is the most universally accepted method right now?

Durarock and red guard? Hari and redguard? Hardi and kerdi? How about Schlutters foam board?? 

What do you do in the corners if we decide to just do hardi and redguard?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I prefer Wedi or GoBoard quit using Hardi and Durock some time ago they both suck. I'm not a Kerdi fan either.

Since you're asking about corners what did you do in the past?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are comfortable with RG over CB do what you know. Mesh the corners before RG. If you want to branch out and have GoBoard or equivalent available in your area give it a try. Waaaay easier to cut and install. Definitely need to do some reading on how to seal the joints and fasteners.


----------



## Ampridehomes (Feb 21, 2018)

When i first started we used quad in the corners then redguard. That wa 15 years ago though. Havent really been into doing them since. Lots of risk and i make money doing all kinds of other things so...not my favorite. But I am a high quality guy and I love the new systems. High tech for sure. 

Want to use them, but dont want to have a customers home be my Guinea Pig either.


----------



## Ampridehomes (Feb 21, 2018)

Never heard of go board. Looked it up and definitely never seen it around here. Is it equivalent to kedi board?


----------



## Ampridehomes (Feb 21, 2018)

As far as CBSeems like i alwas see durarock vs hardi too. Is there a reason? Durarock sucks in my opinion vs Hardi.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kerdi board is so easy to use. You can carry up all your sheets at once in one hand, cuts super easy, installs fast, even adds R2 to your exterior walls. I don't use anything else on tub and shower walls

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I was using a mesh tape in the corners with Redgaurd. Hydroban is similar, they have a seam tape to use in the corners/seams. It’s more like a fiberous tape, not sure how to best describe. 

I’m all about the Kerdi-Board because it’s light, easy to work with and gives a great bond with the tile (thinset).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

My only complaint about Kerdi is I feel it needs extra backing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy93 (Mar 4, 2016)

Waterproof Membrane Paint used for foundations right over drywall. Best you can get!


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Frenchy93 said:


> Waterproof Membrane Paint used for foundations right over drywall. Best you can get!


I’m not a tile guy , but tiling over drywall in a shower doesn’t seem like a good idea


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Frenchy93 said:


> Waterproof Membrane Paint used for foundations right over drywall. Best you can get!


Don't think so.


----------



## PC&R (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Kerdi.
I use mold resistant drywall for the entire bathroom, then Kerdi in the shower area and Ditra on the floor.
Make sure you waterproof the pan to the floor tile on the outside of the shower.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Frenchy93 said:


> Waterproof Membrane Paint used for foundations right over drywall. Best you can get!


This has to be a joke. Exterior membranes should NOT be used on the interior. They are typically petroleum or solvent based. How about you let us professionals give the tiling advice and you stick to playing in the dirt.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's my advice:

Cement board

1) Shim studs to plumb
2) Square walls by sistering studs as needed
3) Install cement board using cement board screws every 8-10"
4) Use FibaFuse fiberglass tape over seams and in corners. You install using your favorite topical waterproofing product (I have always been partial to Mapei Aqua Defense.
5) At least 3 coats on all seams and screws and 2 in the field. You want to use a mil thickness gauge in order to meet the manufactures recommend mil thickness to achieve waterproofing and crack isolation.
6) Allow to dry and start tiling using a modified thinset. (ARDEX for the win, X5 or 77)

Kerdi board

1) Open window
2) Throw in dumpster

Too much of a mess to install. Foam chit flying everywhere. A pain in the ass to cut. (easier than cement board, but still a pita). Then you have to mix thinset and and install kerdi band on all the corners, seams and screws. So you now have build up in all of those places. Kills me that they won't let you use Kerdi Fix in these areas.

Plus it's too dang expensive. I know, I know, we pass it on to the customer and you save in labor, yada yada...still too expensive for what you get.

Wedi

If I was to use a board this would be it. Super easy to install, not as expensive as Schulter and no build up and BS fabric. Cut, Wedi Sealant on the seams, corners and screws and you are installed.

My method

1) Denshield instead of Cement board
2) Waterproof like I would Cement board

Start tiling


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I’ve always been a fan of dense shield. 
But it has been getting more expensive, and I’m sure it’s now twenty pounds heavier since I turned 60. 
I don’t like the time involved to tape all the damn screw holes. In the Kerdi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

